# Looking for feedback on Sombrero Ranch Continental Divide ride



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Haven't been, but it sounds nice. Is it overnight or do you do the whole thing straight through? either way sounds like a long ride!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

the ride starts at 6:00 am and gets done at 4:00pm. 24 miles. it is not an overnite. Looks like a great way to see some fantastic country.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm surprised they say they can make 26 miles in a day, period. We've ridden with these folks. Be prepared for a ride where the grass will grow under your horse's feet between steps. They ride slower than any thing I've ever seen. We rode their half day ride in about 20 minutes, then, one of the wrangler's took us on the same ride, and it took 4 hours.

Now all that said, they are very nice folks and will go out of their way to make you welcome.

Rather than ride the ride with the group, you may want to simply take your truck and trailer to the trailhead they leave from, and ride it on your own, with your horses.


----------

